# 'Liability Release Form" for Subs?



## battags (Aug 8, 2004)

Does anyone use a form to release their company from liability from any subcontractor? Anyone use some type of written agreement between themselves and their subs?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

What you probably want to do is require your sub to have General Liability insurance and then require them to have you named as "Additional Insured" on thier policy.


----------



## battags (Aug 8, 2004)

Both are covered for $1.5 mil in liabilty now, required for some of the commercial accounts we have. What's the benifit of having them list me as an additional on their policy?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

If they do any damage, as your subs the owner will first come after you. This will allow you to shift the liability to them more easily.


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

I would check with your Insurance Agent about the additonal insured and as to what your insurance company requires them to have. Our ins guy saved our butt with this a few months back, because the insurance company had some interesting "fine writing" on the policy.


----------

